# At what temp are you frying your bacon?



## jp61

I did a few searches here on this, but didn't see anything relevant.

I've read that frying bacon at temps of 350°F and above will cause formation of nitrosamines, most of which are known carcinogens. At 275°F and below this is not the case. Bacon that is well-done or burned can be harmful to ones health? I've never heard of this until I recently read about it. What I got out of it is, either fry the bacon lower and slower in a frying pan or bake in the oven at 275°F. Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## jp61

I have always liked my bacon a little crispy!


----------



## mr t 59874

jp, When cooking my cured bacon, I have found that by placing the bacon on a rack and baking at 325° for 30-35 minutes works well when in a hurry, but the best is when baked at 220°- 225 for two hours.

Hope this helps.

Tom


----------



## desertlites

I always fry bacon on lower temps-but longer times to get krispy.


----------



## jp61

Thanks guys!

Seems like it's not much of a concern.....oh well.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I use the same method that Mr T uses, unless I am camping, and then I am usually using my StoveTec Stick burner and a cast iron pan, and it's hot!


----------



## smokinhusker

Frying temp? I turn the burner on med, heat my cast iron skillet and add the bacon. Adjust the heat if needed to lower and fry it til crispy.


----------



## kathrynn

I don't want to sound like a smarty pants...but I do mine in cast iron skillets too...on medium heat....or the #6 on the range knob.

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I have a relative who swears the only way to cook bacon is in the microwave 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 They even have a special tray for it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I don't eat bacon at their house!


----------



## Bearcarver

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I have a relative who swears the only way to cook bacon is in the microwave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They even have a special tray for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't eat bacon at their house!


I gave some of my Bacon to one of my Buddies. He told me it was Great, and he made it in the Microwave.

I told him if I hear of him doing my Bacon in the Microwave again, he'll get no more of it !!!! If he wants to microwave Bacon, he can buy the crap they sell in a store!!

I smoke my BBB and CB to 145*, so I don't have to worry about burning it in the pan.

Bear


----------



## jp61

SmokinHusker said:


> Frying temp? I turn the burner on med, heat my cast iron skillet and add the bacon. Adjust the heat if needed to lower and fry it til crispy.





KathrynN said:


> I don't want to sound like a smarty pants...but I do mine in cast iron skillets too...on medium heat....or the #6 on the range knob.
> 
> Kat


From FSIS site:

*What are nitrosamines and what cooking methods minimize their formation?*

Under certain conditions not yet fully understood, the products from the natural breakdown of proteins known as "amines" can combine with nitrites to form compounds known as "nitrosamines." There are many different types of nitrosamines, most of which are known carcinogens in test animals. 

Not all cured meat products contain nitrosamines; however, when present, they usually are in very minute amounts. Many variables influence nitrosamine levels: amount of nitrite added during processing, concentrations of amines in meat, type and amounts of other ingredients used in processing, actual processing conditions, length of storage, storage temperatures, method of cooking, and degree of doneness. 

Researchers at the USDA's Agricultural Research Service (ARS)found that the addition of vitamin C (also known as ascorbate) and vitamin E (also known as tocopherol) reduced the levels of nitrosamines in fried bacon and in nitrite-cured products. The findings led to changes in Federal regulations and industry processing to minimize consumer exposure to nitrosamines. USDA now requires adding 550 ppm (parts per million) of either sodium ascorbate or sodium erythorbate to pumped bacon. This addition greatly reduces the amount of free nitrite and, thus, minimizes the formation of nitrosamines. This regulation is found in 9 Code of Federal Regulations (CFR) 424.22 (b)(1). 

A bacon cooking study, "Effect of Frying and Other Cooking Conditions on Nitrosopyrrolidine Formation in Bacon" (Journal of Science, Vol. 39, pages 314-316), showed no evidence of nitrosamines in bacon fried at 210 °F for 10 minutes (raw), 210 °F for 15 minutes (medium well), 275 °F for 10 minutes (very light), or 275 °F for 30 minutes (medium well). But when bacon was fried at 350 °F for 6 minutes (medium well), 400 °F for 4 minutes (medium well), or 400 °F for 10 minutes (burned), some nitrosamines were found. Thus, well-done or burned bacon is potentially more hazardous than less well-done bacon. Also, bacon cooked by a microwave has less nitrosamine than fried bacon.

[font=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]============================================================================================[/font]

I've always fried bacon either in a pan or on a stove-top griddle. Not once did I take its temp or wondered what it was. So i guess, at times, I could have been frying my bacon at 350° or higher. According to this "bacon cooking study" it's healthier to fry at lower temps and to a lesser degree of doneness. 

This is all news to me, so I thought there may be others who never heard of this information.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

The last line says we should be microwaving it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Guess my relatives will be living longer than me!


----------

